

Telecom firms keep on being disrupted, so will they disrupt banks? - bernardlunn
http://fintech4us.wordpress.com/2014/11/07/telecom-firms-keep-on-being-disrupted-so-will-they-disrupt-banks/

======
mschuster91
The author mentions something like M-Pesa, just open and with Bitcoin.

That will never happen, the telcos love vendor lock-in way too much.

